# 3 new Fidelco Guide dog pups in the world tonight!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Miss Fenna whelped her litter of three this afternoon!







She started at noon and was done by 2:30 pm.







2 girls and one boy, all as dark as she is! As soon as I get pics from Fidelco, I'll be sure to post!
Mother and pups are doing fabulous tonight, and Fenna is a very happy Momma!








Jess


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats and can't wait to see pics )


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't wait to see pups.I need a smile today.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAHHHHH Fenna!!!!







Jess, you have just GOT to be ecstatic!! I crave pics of the three new wriggly lil sweeties! CONGRATS Jess and Miss Fenna!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Fidelco rocks-could you post link to fidelco site?I am ashamed I am in CT and don't follow more closely.Keep up the good work!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Feh-NAH! Feh-NAH!

that's my Fenna Cheer.

congrats to Ms. Fenna and her team on bringing bright new babies in to the world today. Big sigh of relief here.

I'm smoking a cigar in her honor. Well, the cigar looks like a Haagen Daz bar and I'm eating it, but it IS in her honor.........


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LMAO, Jenn.

Congratulations to Jess, Fenna, and the Fidelco Program. I hope all three are fully qualified to join the program as full-fledged service dogs.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Always Love love love puppy pics


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Jen-







(And I'm drinking champagne. Ok, the champagne looks a whole lot like a Bud Light, but it is also in her honor!
















ttalldog, the site, I believe, is http://www.fidelco.org. It will get you you there at least! Fidelco will be represented at the Park Rd parade in West Hartford on Oct 3, and at Pumkins and Pooches in Colchester on Oct. if your interested in visiting!

Patti-







What a huge load off! (I was sure she was going to look at those pups and say "What the heck are those? I'M THE BABY HERE!"








I am so glad she is a good Momma, but boy, I miss her tonight.









Thanks to you guys who stayed frustrated with me!







You really helped me through the week!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yay for Fenna and her babies. Pictures pictures pictures, I need pictures!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

You need pics?????
I need pics!!!!!!!!!!!








I gave them a disposable camera to take pics with. (They wont take my digital.)
OK, I gave them 2 cameras.








As soon as they fill one up, I'll go pick it up. Then you guys will get pics of pics!








(I told them not to be stingy!!!!! We're talking instant gratifcation here!)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOO HOO!!
yeah Fenna omg can't wait to see them Jess!!
congrats!! 

LOl you crack me up


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Me not patient, me not patient!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockOK, I gave them 2 cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Me really not patient!!!!!!!!!!









But how could anything coming out of Fenna look bad?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

That face!!







ROFL ya just wanna HUG her!!







Wanna see pics of Mini-Fennas!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, bedtime at my house!
(Wonder why I don't sleep well?)
Mini Fenna's???? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
Now I'm really itching to see them!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

just wondering if you know who the dad of the pups is? i know a fidelco male who was very busy a couple months ago. lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I feel like a stalker.. a Fenna-groupie!!







Any news, Jess?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Patti! No new news to report tonight!








I guess no news is good news, right??????







(I got stuck at work late and missed the kennel hours today!







)
kkms- The father of Fenna's pups is Xato. He is a super nice dog, and I'm sure he has been Very busy, especially in July!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenna-groupies unite!








I am soooo missing Fenna right now. She generally sits on my feet and keeps them warm while I type.








I'm sure she is being a great mother, and I know that she is loved by all at the kennel, but I still miss her so!
Mr. Frodo, I think, is wondering where she is, but somewhat relieved that the girls in the house are back to normal!







(Throw a preggie into the mix and you get some snarking and general odd behavior from the other girls! Take Ilan's litter of bones, which she created the first week Fenna went into heat!







)








And of course, one more for the Fenna-groupies and her mom that is missing her! (With her Knight in Shining armor!)









Jess


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

jess,
not the dad i know - i guess fidelco had their hands full this summer with all the mating going on! yikes -


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ohhh what great pics!! Look at that handsome knight and lubbly Miss Fenna!







The Ilan with her litter of bones is hilarious-- what a FACE!! I just wanna KISS her!







Look at her eyes, her expression.. too cuuuuuute!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ilan and her bone brood.







Frodo.


----------

